# KDE 4.4.1 stabil lassen?

## bas89

Hallo  :Smile: 

Ich habe mittels dieser Anleitung KDE 4.3.5 auf 4.4.1 aktualisiert und musste dazu noch einige andere Pakete in ~x86 aufnehmen wegen der Abhängigkeiten:

```
dev-python/PyQt4

dev-python/sip

sys-auth/polkit-kde

sys-auth/polkit-qt

dev-libs/shared-desktop-ontologies

dev-libs/eggdbus

sys-auth/consolekit

sys-auth/policykit-qt
```

Kann ich nun alle diese Sachen wieder aus den Keywords rausnehmen, abwarten dass sie stabil werden und dann wieder mit Aktualisierungen rechnen? Also ohne Probleme? Oder gibt es etwas zu beachten?

Steht das eigentlich irgendwo (vielleicht ein RSS-Feed o.ä.), wann mit neuen großen Projektversionen (KDE, Gnome, Kernel, ..) instabil/stabil gerechnet werden kann? Es ist doch alles etwas unübersichtlich in der Gentoo-Welt.

----------

## franzf

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> Kann ich nun alle diese Sachen wieder aus den Keywords rausnehmen, abwarten dass sie stabil werden und dann wieder mit Aktualisierungen rechnen?

 

Das geht nicht. Die Pakete werden ja nicht (nur) zum Kompilieren gebraucht, policykit, PyQt4 usw. sind ja auch zur Laufzeit nötig. Wenn du jetzt downgradest kannst du dir Probleme einfangen. Also lass es in package.keywords stehen.

Du kannst aber nur die nötige Version freigeben, dass du nicht ständig die neuesten Testing-Sachen aktualisiert bekommst. Und wenn kde-4.4 stable wird hast du automatisch auch bei den ABhängigkeiten wieder die stabilen Versionen.

----------

## bas89

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du kannst aber nur die nötige Version freigeben, dass du nicht ständig die neuesten Testing-Sachen aktualisiert bekommst.
> 
> 

 

Und wie mache ich das mit vertretbarem Aufwand? Ich müsste ja in jeder Zeile „=[Paket]-[aktuell-installiere-version]” hinzufügen...

 *Quote:*   

> Und wenn kde-4.4 stable wird hast du automatisch auch bei den ABhängigkeiten wieder die stabilen Versionen.

 Genauso soll’s sein  :Smile: 

----------

## toralf

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> Und wie mache ich das mit vertretbarem Aufwand? Ich müsste ja in jeder Zeile „=[Paket]-[aktuell-installiere-version]” hinzufügen...

 Genau, z.B. hilft vielleicht etwas in der Art 

```
cat <file> | xargs -n1 -I{} qlist -CS {} | sed 's/^/=/'
```

----------

## bas89

Es funktioniert fast, es müsste nur statt eines Leerzeichen ein - zwischen Paketname und Version... Wie geht das? Sorry, von diesen freakigen Sachen wie „sed“ kann und will ich nicht alles verstehen müssen  :Very Happy: 

Aber ich werd mir den Befehl dann für die Zukunft notieren  :Smile: 

----------

## Evildad

Abgesehen davon würde ich raten statt einem "=" ein "~" zu setzen, damit Du auch Patch-Releases bekommst.

Ändere den letzten sed Befehl mal zu dem hier ab und das Leerzeichen sollte weg sein.

```
sed -e 's/^/=/'  -e 's/\ /-/'
```

Falls Du ne Tilde haben willst:

```
sed -e 's/^/~/'  -e 's/\ /-/'
```

----------

## bas89

Also eher 

```
sed -e 's/^/~/'  -e 's/\ /-/'
```

?

Edit: Jau, top! Ich danke euch. Ist schon etwas anders als Klickibunti.

----------

## Evildad

Ich würde ja sagen.

----------

## franzf

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Abgesehen davon würde ich raten statt einem "=" ein "~" zu setzen, damit Du auch Patch-Releases bekommst.

 

Naja, es kommt doch immer wieder vor dass (z.B.) die -r1 stable geht und die -r2 testing bleibt. Da hast du dann ein Testing-Paket installiert obwohl du es gar nicht willst  :Wink: 

----------

## Evildad

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Evildad wrote:*   Abgesehen davon würde ich raten statt einem "=" ein "~" zu setzen, damit Du auch Patch-Releases bekommst. 
> 
> Naja, es kommt doch immer wieder vor dass (z.B.) die -r1 stable geht und die -r2 testing bleibt. Da hast du dann ein Testing-Paket installiert obwohl du es gar nicht willst 

 

Ok das ist ein Punkt aber wenn es ein Major Release gibt wird das nicht installiert und man ist wieder stable.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bas89

Losgelassen auf die anfangs genannte Datei ergeben sich am Ende jedoch seltsame Einträge wie

 *Quote:*   

> ~kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.4
> 
> ~kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.4
> 
> ~kde-base/kdepim-meta-4.4
> ...

 

```

eix pyqt

[I] dev-python/PyQt4

     Available versions:  4.5.4-r4 4.6.2 4.7 (~)4.7.2 {X assistant +dbus debug doc examples kde multimedia opengl phonon sql svg webkit xmlpatterns}

     Installed versions:  4.7.2(17:38:04 21.03.2010)(X dbus kde multimedia opengl phonon sql svg webkit -assistant -debug -doc -examples -xmlpatterns)
```

Woher die -0?

----------

## Evildad

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Woher die -0?

 

Das ist die Slotnummer, da der qlist Befehl hier nicht die beste Lösung ist.

----------

## Qubit

Ok, nicht die schönste Lösung, aber....  :Wink: 

```

for i in `cat <file>`;do echo -n "~${i}-";eix -A "$i"|grep 'Installed'|cut -d "(" -f1|cut -d ":" -f2|tr -d " ";done

```

----------

## Evildad

 *Qubit wrote:*   

> Ok, nicht die schönste Lösung, aber.... 
> 
> ```
> 
> for i in `cat <file>`;do echo -n "~${i}-";eix -A "$i"|grep 'Installed'|cut -d "(" -f1|cut -d ":" -f2|tr -d " ";done
> ...

 

tut nicht  :Smile: 

```
for i in `cat test`;do echo -n "~${i}-";eix -A "$i"|grep 'Installed'|cut -d "(" -f1|cut -d ":" -f2|tr -d " ";done 

~dev-python/PyQt4-4.7

~dev-python/sip-4.10

~sys-auth/polkit-kde-~sys-auth/polkit-qt-~dev-libs/shared-desktop-ontologies-~dev-libs/eggdbus-0.6

~sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1

~sys-auth/policykit-qt-
```

----------

## Qubit

 *Evildad wrote:*   

>  *Qubit wrote:*   Ok, nicht die schönste Lösung, aber.... 
> 
> ```
> 
> for i in `cat <file>`;do echo -n "~${i}-";eix -A "$i"|grep 'Installed'|cut -d "(" -f1|cut -d ":" -f2|tr -d " ";done
> ...

 

hmm, hier die etwas bissfestere Variante:

```
 for i in `cat <file>`;do echo -n "~${i}-";eix -ceA "$i"|sed 's/.*(\(.*\)).*/\1/'|cut -d "@" -f1|tr -d "~";done 
```

Gruß Daniel

----------

## Evildad

Fast aber noch nicht ganz  :Smile: 

```

~dev-python/PyQt4-)4.7.2

~dev-python/sip-)4.10.1

~sys-auth/polkit-kde-4)

~sys-auth/polkit-qt-)0.95.1

~dev-libs/shared-desktop-ontologies-)0.3

~dev-libs/eggdbus-1)

~sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1

~sys-auth/policykit-qt-)0.9.3

```

----------

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Sagt mal wisst ihr wann KDE4.4 in Gentoo stable wird? Gibts irgendwo so ne Art Kalender wann was geplant ist?

lg

boospy

----------

## bas89

 *Quote:*   

> Steht das eigentlich irgendwo (vielleicht ein RSS-Feed o.ä.), wann mit neuen großen Projektversionen (KDE, Gnome, Kernel, ..) instabil/stabil gerechnet werden kann? Es ist doch alles etwas unübersichtlich in der Gentoo-Welt.

 

Joa, habe ich am Anfang auch schon gefragt...  :Smile: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Also einen Kalender oder eine deadline gibt es nicht, aber es gibt einen sogenannten Tracker-bug, der alle Bugs, die die Stabilisierung von kde-4.4 verhindern, auflistet:

bug 313999

----------

## boospy

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Also einen Kalender oder eine deadline gibt es nicht, aber es gibt einen sogenannten Tracker-bug, der alle Bugs, die die Stabilisierung von kde-4.4 verhindern, auflistet:
> 
> bug 313999

 

Wow, da gibts wohl noch ganz schön Probleme. Ok Danke.

lg

boospy

----------

